# Cullinary Competition pics.



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Here's the pics of the Cullinary Competition I did with my students. Our Theme was Halloween so we went with the "Full Moon Diner". 
Our Menu was:
Appetizer: Forest Wraps w/ Blood Dip (Mushroom Quesadilla with a red ranch dip)
Soup: Bat Chowder (New England Clam Chowder)
Rolls:Tuscan Olive roll with Pumpkin Butter or Apple Plum Butter
Entree: Rib O Wolf (Dr. Pepper BBQ Ribs)
Side: Delectable Cheesey Brain ( Penne with Gruyere, Brie and sharp white Cheddar)
Dessert: Chocolate covered Eye Poppers (Brandied Apricot Bignette with bittersweet chocolate sauce)
Drink: Vampire Float (Old Fashioned Strawberry Float)

My team won for best Entree.

Cullinary Competition 2008 pictures by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

WoW...love the pics........superb job!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Wow! Black Cat the menu sounds delicious, especially the Rib O Wolf and the Delectable Cheesy Brain! Any chance you might want to post (share) those recipes after you rest up? I would really love to try those ribs. Thank you for sharing your pictures. I thought the presentation looked great! All the attention to detail, your wolf and the fireplace was really impressive!  Congratulations on first for best entree!!!! 
*


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

nice job! Looks like so much fun!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well done (get it)


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

awesome job! great props too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! Your place looked great. Look at all the people waiting for your food. Did you guys run out? Seems like everyone had a good time that night. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey i didnt know that ken was involved too
Cullinary Competition 2008 :: DSCF0118.jpg picture by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

lol Same thought I had.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great Black Cat ..
your kids did a good job.
everything looks delicious.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Loved the pictures. Looks like you had a real good turn out!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. The Count is in. We had roughly 450 people attend the event and we raised $3500 for the Cullinary Scholarship fund for the two High Schools in our town. Next year it's looking like we'll have enough students to do the event at each of the schools rather than merging them.
I'm working on the recipes for the Cullinary Recipe book we are compiling so I should have them finished some time next week and I'll post them then. 

Pyro sorry to say that wasn't Vlad (HeeHeeeeeeee), He was the one taking the pics.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Everything looks great. Congrats on a successful event.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Excellent Karen!!!!!! Not only did was everything well presented, but it looks like your team had a great time!

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Great stuff and those hats are so cure


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent. Looks great.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome job, Black cat, great names for the menu, can't wait til you post the recipes, the display was great too, loved the bucky and skulls on the table, Congrats to you and the Kids, sounds like you did a good job raising money too,!!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome job man. I actually wana be a chef when I grow up XD


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Fabulous job Black Cat!!!!!! I love the set up and it looks like your team liked it also.


----------



## Scott (Mar 5, 2008)

now i'm hungry...


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

We made the paper today with the cooking competition. It's funny how the papers right up articles before getting all the facts straight. Only a few people got their names mentioned.
It's been another busy week at work and I haven't had two minutes to even get the recipes typed up yet. Maybe this weekend I'll just bring them home and type them up so I can post them.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Phew, the fireplace made it back home today. I've been sweating it out for a week, lol. It was worth the worry for the great night of food though.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Was that vlad? I can't believe he shaved for that. Didn't want to get hair in the taco I see. LOL Now where is mine? LOL


----------

